# 13 weeks today. anyone want to guess? UPDATE pg 2



## TwoGirlsAndMe

We had our dating scan today and measure 13 weeks exactly. We already have two girls and both have a feeling this one is another little girl. I've had a google and can't work out the nub therory or even make out the nub on our scan :dohh:

Anyone want to guess?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0588.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 60


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Also going to guess boy


----------



## KylasBaby

Nub is pretty flat, but I see stacking so :blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

That could be a lovely clear blue nub or part of the leg, but I'm going with boy too :)


----------



## salamander91

Boy x


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I'm horrible at this.. but I'm going to guess boy!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## ikaria

:blue: guess from me too!


----------



## Nessabella

:blue:


----------



## Eleanor ace

I think girl


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy, looks like stacking to me :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Boy :blue: x


----------



## TwoGirlsAndMe

We are hoping for a boy as this is our last baby. We don't find out until 4th Jan so will update after our scan.x


----------



## Lucy3

Looks like a boy nub to me! &#128153;


----------



## SummerMother

I'm guessing boy (purely based on skull theory)


----------



## TwoGirlsAndMe

We had a private gender scan yest as my early xmas pressie, as I'm sooo impatient. And everyone was right, we are having a little boy :blue: We are sooo pleased. :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Yay congrats!!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations! &#128153; x


----------



## Wish85

Congrats on your healthy blue bundle xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats! So happy you got your boy!


----------

